# Oakley at 5 months



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley is 5 months old now, and can't believe where the time has gone 

Had to get the xmas party hat picture, even if he was more interested in eating it


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Oakley! You are too gorgeous for words. :love-eyes:

I think you might end up on the front of a Christmas card with that first pic!

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunning! 

Turi x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Gorgeous :smile:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He is one handsome boy :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Oakley is gorgeous. I love the first Christmasy shot! :love-eyes:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness - Oakley Oakley Oakley - we are in love - first picture AMAZING!
WHat a fab poo you have x


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Oakley is sooooo beautiful, what a handsome young man. He looks so thoughtful.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

AWWWwwwwww!
Oakley I love you.
Hope my puppy is as gorgeous! One week and one day to go until I meet her.
Thanks for sharing these lovely photos- they make me feel so happy and Christmassy!
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oakley, as gorgeous and handsome as ever!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oakley is a star, getting more gorgeous as he grows up


----------

